# Dbl barrel for fun questions???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey all.

I Found several old dbl barrel 12 guages from a guy for cheap and they shoot good but are kinda rough. Id like to make a nice home defense gun and saw it down a little. Also can you buy those single grips that wrap around both barrels to help ya hold onto it? Kinda like the old tommy gun grips???
Just wantin a fun gun to goof off with. Tnx for any help. HG:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

English-made shotguns with "splinter" fore-ends are frequently equipped with an added wrap-around grip made of leather that fits very closely around both barrels, just ahead of the "splinter" fore-end.
I believe that Orvis carries them, but they ain't cheap.

Shouldn't be too hard to make one, though. Make it tight, and fit it wet.


----------

